# Austinsuite wardrobe renovation



## Starflyer (18 Oct 2021)

I'm not sure whether this is the most appropriate section, if not can a mod please move for me?

I've been given an Austinsuite wardrobe that's seen better days, I'd like to spend some time on it and put it back to use as it's a beautiful piece of furniture.

One of the door slide supports (I'm not sure of the correct name) as shown in the photo has been lost at some point and I'm struggling to find a replacement. Does anyone know the correct name of the missing part, maybe even a source, or a source of some other material I could use to make one from?







Cheers,
Ian


----------



## Richard_C (18 Oct 2021)

A search for plastic U section or plastic channel brings up lots, example hardware-warehouse.co.uk. It's used in lots of applications not just sliding door track.


----------

